
Four Offbeat Open Source Browsers - tomh
http://ostatic.com/170876-blog/four-offbeat-open-source-browsers
======
stcredzero
I really want lynx for my iPhone! Sometimes what I want is accessible that
way, the connection is poor, and the page would load much faster that way!

